# What do I have to do...



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There's probably an answer to this question posted back in 2007 or whenever but could Stravinsky, Steve or some knowledgeable person please help?
If I buy a car on Spanish plates with all the documentation relating to the vehicle from an owner formerly resident in Spain but now in the UK,what documentation, apart from NIE and passport copy is required from the previous owner?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> There's probably an answer to this question posted back in 2007 or whenever but could Stravinsky, Steve or some knowledgeable person please help?
> If I buy a car on Spanish plates with all the documentation relating to the vehicle from an owner formerly resident in Spain but now in the UK,what documentation, apart from NIE and passport copy is required from the previous owner?


Hhhmmm, you didnt mention my name as a "knowledgeable one" then LOL :eyebrows:?????????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hhhmmm, you didnt mention my name as a "knowledgeable one" then LOL :eyebrows:?????????
> 
> Jo xxxx


Nor mine:eyebrows:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> There's probably an answer to this question posted back in 2007 or whenever but could Stravinsky, Steve or some knowledgeable person please help?
> If I buy a car on Spanish plates with all the documentation relating to the vehicle from an owner formerly resident in Spain but now in the UK,what documentation, apart from NIE and passport copy is required from the previous owner?


 Its another car question M !!! and as you know I only know where the steering wheel, petrol cap and lipstick mirror are !! the OH does paperwork stuff ! 

Sue xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Its another car question M !!! and as you know I only know where the steering wheel, petrol cap and lipstick mirror are !! the OH does paperwork stuff !
> 
> Sue xxxx


So, Sue and Jo-Jo, you have answered your own questions
But I have consulted you both on the finer things of life: houses, literature etc.
Horses for courses:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Please girls, any help will be gratefully received! It's just that Stravinsky seems to have all the paperwork at his fingertips....
So what do I need to buy this car? Apart from the pile of documents offered with it, that is...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> There's probably an answer to this question posted back in 2007 or whenever but could Stravinsky, Steve or some knowledgeable person please help?
> If I buy a car on Spanish plates with all the documentation relating to the vehicle from an owner formerly resident in Spain but now in the UK,what documentation, apart from NIE and passport copy is required from the previous owner?


1. Registration document (permiso de circulación). The Permiso de Circulacion is the Spanish equivalent of the English Registration document and owner's details have to be changed when vehicles change hands. However, this is a far more complicated process than in the U.K.

2. The ITV test certificate plus the technical sheet 'Ficha Tecnica' and a photocopy.

3. The road tax receipt and a photocopy.

4. A receipt for the payment of transfer tax (4%).

15 days in which to register it in your name.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks, Chica. Documents 1 and 2 are available, 5 doesn't apply yet but 3 and 4....no mention.
Doesn't the owner have to sign something transferring ownership or is that 4?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks, Chica. Documents 1 and 2 are available, 5 doesn't apply yet but 3 and 4....no mention.
> Doesn't the owner have to sign something transferring ownership or is that 4?


Yes. Sorry! I forgot that.There is an official transfer form `transfer of ownership' (transferencia) that the seller should provide or I suppose you can get this for them. The form is available from the provincial traffic department.

The owner must have a road tax certificate. If not there may be tax owed on the car which you will end up paying for and who knows for how years could be outstanding! Also, don't know if you know that any fines etc I believe are passed on to the new owner!! If the owner hasn't got the road tax certificate I would be very wary.

I have been thru' this process but with a gestoria so I can't remeber it all. The 4% I'm not sure about.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Ps: it's probably better to wait and see if anyone confirms of refutes any of this information just to be on the safe side but I'm sure it is correct.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chica said:


> Yes. Sorry! I forgot that.There is an official transfer form `transfer of ownership' (transferencia) that the seller should provide or I suppose you can get this for them. The form is available from the provincial traffic department.
> 
> The owner must have a road tax certificate. If not there may be tax owed on the car which you will end up paying for and who knows for how years could be outstanding! Also, don't know if you know that any fines etc I believe are passed on to the new owner!! If the owner hasn't got the road tax certificate I would be very wary.
> 
> I have been thru' this process but with a gestoria so I can't remeber it all. The 4% I'm not sure about.


That's very helpful, thanks


----------

